# Stock 0-60 and 1/4th times...



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

You heard right! what are your Stock 0-60 and 1/4th times?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

are you just going through all the forums askin this question...?

and a stock 4th gen auto will do high 15s... 5spd should do mid 15s

me = low 15s and high 14s next time i get a chance.. hehe


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> are you just going through all the forums askin this question...?
> 
> and a stock 4th gen auto will do high 15s... 5spd should do mid 15s
> 
> me = low 15s and high 14s next time i get a chance.. hehe



how are your numbers so good?! JNCORacer got me all depressed with his times j/k


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

JnCORacer's times were had on a humid day/evening. Best times are produced in cool crisp temeratures with 0% humidity.

My stock best was a 15.4...5spd here.


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

cool!


----------



## Blitz96 (Oct 30, 2003)

dang yo, i freakin ran low 17s when i went. but it was a hot day with a lot of humidity and 2,000 feet elevation


----------



## e34bmw_a33max (Aug 6, 2003)

Blitz96 said:


> dang yo, i freakin ran low 17s when i went. but it was a hot day with a lot of humidity and 2,000 feet elevation


yah i ran a 15.8 when it was really f'n hot in my 2k.
maybe i can run this saturday when its cool.


----------



## nz_aj (Nov 19, 2003)

I don't suppose you know the gearbox code for your 5spd? It may be found on a tag on the firewall.
Is it something like RS5F50A or RS5F50V?
Thanks.


----------



## projectsr (Oct 16, 2003)

Nissan00 said:


> You heard right! what are your Stock 0-60 and 1/4th times?


0-60mph?? or 60ft?? 

Anyway 0-60mph stock on a VQ30 5spd Max is rated at about 6.8sec.


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

It's all in the 60ft. Get that time down, and the rest of the track is a piece of cake. The first sixty feet of the track are the hardest. Unless you're driving a 4000HP funny car, then the whole thing is hard. I just have never had to worry about breaking the tires loose half way through 4th gear. ha ha


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

umm.... I kinda doubt you even hit 4th in the 1/4....


----------



## darrick (Jan 5, 2003)

yeah, i ran a 15.7 in my 99 GLE AUTO

LOL SUCKS


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

14.1 @ 96 mph all motor


----------

